# Help! Car is dieing at idle.



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

When I start my car it idles at normal for a couple of seconds and then it slowly drops down to zero and then the car will die. My boost gauge reads 11 VAC/Press when at idle. I think it should read somewhere around 20. I'm pretty sure it’s just a huge vacuum leak. What do you guys think?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'd go through underhood and see what you find as far as dried or broken vacuum lines. 11 Hg is not real significant as being a low vacuum number, especially not at 5500 feet where I am, so I can't say if that indicates a leak or not. I'd say average on a well worn VG30 is between 12 and 17 Hg, depending on altitude. Even lower on the ET motor.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

yes. 11 is not low enough. altitude isn't going to make that much of a difference seeing as how the gauge is a relative pressure/vacuum.


----------



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have gone through and replaced every dried or broken vacuum line there is. Now what?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

First, adjust the throttle position switch via the instructions in the factory service manual.
Then, adjust the idle by following the instructions in the Haynes manual.


----------



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thx I will get right on it.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

another thing to double check is the timing.
Also, do a compression test.

You may have slipped a tooth or two on the cams, but I would think you'd have serious running issues if that had happened.


----------

